# Josh Duggar apparently had account on Ashley Madison



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Apparently Josh Duggar of 19 kids and counting fame was listed on Ashley Madison. Why am I not surprised? Your thoughts?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2015)

I haven't kept up with this story but it was on the news tonight. Am I correct in assuming she is a porn star?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Pappy, Ashley Madison is a Canadian based company providing a supposedly upscale dating service for married people wishing to have affairs. It was hacked, and all the names of it's clients leaked.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh boy. This could prove very embarrassing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2015)

I've never watched trash like that Dugger show on TV, but I do recall on the news that this character molested minor girls, including his sisters.  Maybe Ashley Madison is good for types like him, who need so many women, including those in their own family...might cut down on inbreeding?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

SB I hear you.  However, I think Mr. Duggar is a sex addict at the very least, but my guess is, sooner or later he will return to his pedophile roots. Sadly, I have concern for any daughters he might have. Although the research is not yet conclusive,it appears there may be a causal link between sexually repressive societies/extreme fundamentalism etc. and increased levels of child molestation and incest.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 19, 2015)

33 million names on that list and I guarantee you he is not the only infamous or famous person on there. Wait til the politicos ,Hollywood celebs and sports stars get snagged.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

I imagine that a few idols will fall.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Aug 19, 2015)

The Duggars Show was cancelled.  I read where Michelle Duggar is trying for #20.  A lot of the older kids are leaving home.  They are tired of raising their siblings.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Leaving home without first being married? I wonder if they will be kicked out of the church.


----------



## jujube (Aug 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> SB I hear you.  However, I think Mr. Duggar is a sex addict at the very least, but my guess is, sooner or later he will return to his pedophile roots. Sadly, I have concern for any daughters he might have. Although the research is not yet conclusive,it appears there may be a causal link between sexually repressive societies/extreme fundamentalism etc. and increased levels of child molestation and incest.



Well, look at Victorian times.  Legs were never to be mentioned.....they even went as far as putting skirts on piano and table legs....er, I mean limbs.  ****** repression to the max and lots of porn.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Right Jujube. Read recently that Pakistan is one of the largest porn markets in the world. Hmm.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> SB I hear you.  However, I think Mr. Duggar is a sex addict at the very least, but my guess is, sooner or later he will return to his pedophile roots. Sadly, I have concern for any daughters he might have. Although the research is not yet conclusive,it appears there may be a causal link between sexually repressive societies/extreme fundamentalism etc. and increased levels of child molestation and incest.



Josh Duggar already has at least one daughter-his firstborn is a girl,then he had two boys. I think last I heard,his wife was pregnant again. That poor young woman sure got hoodwinked-but then,when you "protect" your daughters from the big,bad world,you create young women who are clueless and helpless to protect themselves from getting mixed up with these sickos. JMO.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree Mrs Robinson. I hope some of these brainwashed ladies escape.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2015)

Wonder if Josh Duggar's wife will divorce him?  I hope she has sense enough to do that and get out of that weird environment with her children.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2015)

Butterfly, I hope so, but I doubt it. These women are raised to obey their husbands regardless.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2015)

Didnt she have #20 and the poor baby died? And wasn't the one before that born with some kind of problem? If true, it kinda sounds like someone's trying to tell them something like; "ENOUGH ALREADY!".


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

RadishRose, I hear you. Fundie fanatics such as these totally overlook the welfare of these children. So selfish.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 21, 2015)

Porn stars are one thing, but one of our MPs has been hacked.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ail-address-is-published-online-10462606.html

It's not an address she uses, but I'll bet the mud sticks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 21, 2015)

Now he has admitted cheating on his wife and being addicted to porn.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

One twisted little man. So prevalent in these cult like denominations.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2015)

I just can't imagine staying with someone like that, and having my children around him!  I hope she is thinking it through, and I hope she goes and has some STD testing done.  I read she is "praying over it."  Fine, pray over it and then dump him.  Adultery and child molestation are certainly more than enough justification for divorce, even in most very religious circles.   YUCK, how can she even LOOK at him.  And yes, I'm being very judgmental.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

I feel judgemental also, aside  from the obvious safety concerns, how could she share a bed with him, never mind any ****** contact? Vomit inducing for sure.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 21, 2015)

:dunno:Who is Josh Duggar ???Every keeps mentioning


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 21, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> :dunno:Who is Josh Duggar ???Every keeps mentioning



Google him.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 21, 2015)

I did read that he did have another daughter,just a month ago. I would not want my daughters around him,that`s for sure. But from what I have seen of his wife on TV,I`m afraid she will stay and "forgive" him. She will probably feel trapped,with four little children and no job skills,from the looks of it. But maybe her parents will take them in-of course,that would only continue the cycle of clueless young women...


----------



## Kadee (Aug 21, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Google him.


Don't think I'd waste my time with the posts I've read ..thanks anyway


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 21, 2015)

Just read this on FB. She says it all perfectly....

I know everybody is laughing about this Josh Duggar story. Oh, a DUGGAR on Ashley Madison, it's so rich! I wish more people would talk about Anna. I normally ke...ep things light on Facebook, but let's talk about Anna. Let me tell you: Anna Duggar is in the worst position she could possibly be in right now. Anna Duggar was crippled by her parents by receiving no education, having no work experience (or life experience, for that matter) and then was shackled to this loser because his family was famous in their religious circle. Anna Duggar was taught that her sole purpose in life, the most meaningful thing she could do, was to be chaste and proper, a devout wife, and a mother. Anna Duggar did that! Anna Duggar followed the rules that were imposed on her from the get-go and this is what she got in reward- a husband who she found out, in the span of 6 months, not only molested his own sisters, but was unfaithful to her in the most humiliating way possible. While she was fulfilling her "duty" of providing him with four children and raising them. She lived up to the standard that men set for her of being chaste and Godly and in return, the man who demanded this of her sought women who were the opposite. "Be this," they told her. She was. It wasn't enough. 
 What is Anna Duggar supposed to do? She can't divorce because the religious environment she was brought up would blame her and ostracize her for it. Even if she would risk that, she has no education and no work experience to fall back on, so how does she support her kids? From where could she summon the ability to turn her back on everything she ever held to be sacred and safe? Her beliefs, the very thing she would turn to for comfort in this kind of crisis, are the VERY REASON she is in this predicament in the first place. How can she reconcile this? Her parents have utterly, utterly failed her. Think of this: somewhere, Anna Duggar is sitting in prayer, praying not for the strength to get out and stand on her own, but for the strength to stand by this man she is unfortunately married to. To lower herself so that he may rise up on her back.
 As a mother of daughters, this makes me ill. Parents, WE MUST DO BETTER BY OUR DAUGHTERS. Boys, men, are born with power. Girls have to command it for themselves. They aren't given it. They assume it and take it. But you have to teach them to do it, that they can do it. We HAVE to teach our daughters that they are not beholden to men like this. That they don't have to marry a man their father deems "acceptable" and then stay married to that man long, long after he proved himself UNACCEPTABLE. Educate them. Empower them. Give them the tools they need to survive, on their own if they must. Josh Duggar should be cowering in fear of Anna Duggar right now. Cowering. He isn't, but he should be. He should be quaking in fear that the house might fall down around them if he's in the same room as she. Please, instill your daughters with the resolve to make a man cower if he must. To say "I don't deserve this, and my children don't deserve this." I wish someone had ever, just once, told Anna she was capable of this. That she knew she is. As for my girls, I'll raise them to think they breathe fire.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow, now that is feminine power. All honour to you my beloved sister, whoever you are. You made me weep. I am going to access her Facebook post and get a copy of her stuff to put up at work.  Made my day! Woman/women on fire! Salut! Namaste!


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 21, 2015)

Anna Duggar has been a victim of abuse by being denied an education and being married off so young.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2015)

You are so right Mitchezz.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2015)

Mrs Robinson, that FB post was awesome!!!!


----------

